# FRERs not as Sensitive



## markswife10

I got my BFP on a FRER so it was pretty sensitive there, but, for progression, they have been horrible! I got those, and some similar Walgreens brand tests and the Walgreens have been far better! Seems to me, First Response is not as good as it used to be. It used to be the gold standard, now it's terrible for showing good progression. The Walgreens have been MUCH darker. Anybody else notice this about First Response tests? 

In the photo, top is Walgreens, bottom is FRER, dipped at the same time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations.
Yes Frer are definitely not as sensitive as they once were. They have definitely changed them.


----------



## HopefulPony

Congratulations!


----------



## markswife10

Suggerhoney said:


> Congratulations.
> Yes Frer are definitely not as sensitive as they once were. They have definitely changed them.

Thank you! 

It's sad. Why'd they have to change a good thing? It stinks. lol


----------



## markswife10

HopefulPony said:


> Congratulations!

Thank you <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

markswife10 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's sad. Why'd they have to change a good thing? It stinks. lol


Yeah I don’t know why they have. They were great.
Congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## markswife10

Suggerhoney said:


> Yeah I don’t know why they have. They were great.
> Congratulations on your pregnancy

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

FRER aren't as good these days sadly. 

Congratulations! :)


----------



## markswife10

Bevziibubble said:


> FRER aren't as good these days sadly.
> 
> Congratulations! :)

Thank you! I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice this.


----------



## Xxenssial

Congratulations xx


----------

